# budget 2.1 speakers?



## tricky1177 (Oct 18, 2012)

my budget is around 1.2-1.7k...searched a lot online and found flipkart to be a good site
browsed mainly flipkart for various options and shortlisted these:

creative sbs a335:Creative SBS A335 2.1 Multimedia Speakers | Speaker | Flipkart.com

F&d a520:F&D A-520 2.1 Multimedia Speakers | Speaker | Flipkart.com

iball tarang 2.1:Iball Tarang 2.1 | Speaker | Flipkart.com

chose them primarily because of high ratings and good reviews..all have ratings of 4.7
best prices i have found online are-iball-1.3k,creative 1.3k,F&D-2k
iball has more rms than creative though at the same price..i don't want any super loud sound but to fill my moderate sized room but with good sound quality and bass..
of course F&d is the best among these but it's approx Rs.700 bucks costly..that's why i'm thinking...also is F&d a reliable brand?? i want them to last long too..
but between iball and creative-iball has more rms,same price..same rating on flipkart..less but good reviews..so mainly confused between creative and iball...

but of course it's just flipkart ratings so.. any other suggestions are most welcome...please suggest speakers with good sound quality and bass in 1.2-1.7k(maybe 2k for some extraordinary ones..


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 18, 2012)

Altec Lansing VS 2621 a bit expensive but well worth it.


----------



## ratul (Oct 18, 2012)

Altec Lansing VS2621, own them and can assure you it's far better than any of those you mentioned in terms of overall SQ..


----------



## Tenida (Oct 18, 2012)

I will strongly suggest OP to up the budget little bit and get F&D™ A555U from mdcomputers.in @2.34K.
It's all together a better speaker speaker within 5K.
© Its 2.1 ch 56 RMS 
© Has remote control with night glow button
© Has FM radio
© Can read Pen drive and memory card.
© Big subwoofer and 2X 3" inch speaker.


----------



## tricky1177 (Oct 18, 2012)

just saw a review of vs2621 on pcworld.in where they are praising it and quoting it at 2k..well can't find altec lansing vs2621 anywhere under 2k and can't even go 2.1k,i'm already stretching it...
could anyone give a link where they are under 2k..
and what's better between iball tarang 2.1 and creative a335...are iball ones crappy?they have more rms and i've found iball damn cheap at shopclues.com at 1.3k,a335 at 1.3k too

boy i'm really confused now..should i spend extra 700 for F&D??
how's creative t3130??
please suggest some nice speakers......can't spend more than 2k


----------



## ratul (Oct 18, 2012)

Found some sites quoting ~1.9k, check out below:
*CompareIndia.in.com*
*Computerprice.in*


----------



## tricky1177 (Oct 18, 2012)

ratul said:


> Found some sites quoting ~1.9k, check out below:
> *CompareIndia.in.com*
> *Computerprice.in*



none of them are online shopping sites..both are information sites..with first one just giving info of offline sellers and second one god knows what it's trying to show with no contact nos. no seller details etc. or anything


----------



## Tenida (Oct 18, 2012)

tricky1177 said:


> just saw a review of vs2621 on pcworld.in where they are praising it and quoting it at 2k..well can't find altec lansing vs2621 anywhere under 2k and can't even go 2.1k,i'm already stretching it...
> could anyone give a link where they are under 2k..
> and what's better between iball tarang 2.1 and creative a335...are iball ones crappy?they have more rms and i've found iball damn cheap at shopclues.com at 1.3k,a335 at 1.3k too
> 
> ...



Recently I bought F&D check it here.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-545.html#post1760909


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 18, 2012)

Speakers are something that define the final sound of whatever you have as source and they better be good. A Rs 100 and 200 is non point,because speakers are something you dont buy everyday. When buying speakers don't run after wattage, its again a non point,quality matters the most.


----------

